# def tech rear surrounds suggestions



## jrd5853 (Apr 20, 2009)

First things first, hello, I'm a fan and I've learned tons on this site so far.

Room The room in question is a "bonus room" which is 24' x 15', carpeted and the ceilings vault in starting at the 5' mark at a45 degrees with a flat ceiling that is 8' wide .

the rear projection is in the wall in the middle of one of the 24' walls. left and right speakers are the RLS II and the center is the C-1 (will upgrade to clr 3000) 

NOW- the issue is the rear surrounds. I have a lazy=boy sectional that backs up against the opposite wall and 1' above the couch the 45 degree slope begins. I am thinking in-wall speakers or maybe the "gem's"

question 1) due to the fact the RLS II drivers are 6.5 is it really that important for the rear's to be the same because they are "effects speakers".

question 2) should i try and put the speakers directly behind the couch inthe 1' space area or should i put them on the 45 degree slope just above my head (off to each side) and dial in the speakers to face the listening area?

thank you in advance


system denon 2307(ci)

dvd oppo original

speakers l & r RLS II

center C-1 waiting for deal on CLR 3000

rears 

sub pro 1000 waiting to upgrade either the EPIK CONQUEST or ELEMENTAL DESIGNS A5-450 or maybe SVS PB-13 ultra

tv 53" rear-pro sony waiting to upgrade to 8000 series samsung or whatever is the latest and great that year


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jrd5853 said:


> First things first, hello, I'm a fan and I've learned tons on this site so far.
> 
> Room The room in question is a "bonus room" which is 24' x 15', carpeted and the ceilings vault in starting at the 5' mark at a45 degrees with a flat ceiling that is 8' wide .
> 
> ...


Hello,
It seems you have a pretty good plan of action. There is much debate as to the importance of Surround Speakers and their quality. I usually only recommend going for broke on the Surrounds when you are a big fan of Surround Sound Music (SACD-DVD-A) or when budget is truly not an issue.

Otherwise, many and most allocate more of their budget to the Front, Center, and Subwoofer Channels.
I do believe in having your Surround Speakers having identical or at least similar tweeter design to the fronts and center. Woofer size is not that important as the Subwoofer usually handles bass anyway. Tweeter design being identical or close is for the most realistic surround sound experience.

I would probably try Surround Speakers in the space behind your couch before going with in walls. Experiment with position and if it does not suit you, perhaps In Wall's are the way to go.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome John. could we see a diagram of your room? It might help us get a better idea of the situation. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I'm having a hard time imagining the room as well, maybe a quick picture or a diagram might help us understand your room layout a bit.

Regardless, in terms of what surrounds to get, surround back effects are usually "effects" sounds, as you expected. Again, not quite being able to picture your room, how much room do you have from the main seating area to the back wall where the rear surrounds will go?

Regarding your sub, The Conquest and the PB13-Ultra are fantastic subs. I owned the PB13-Ultra and I heard the Conquest, and they are VERY impressive subs. I haven't heard the eD sub, but I only hear great things.

I like the PB13-Ultra personally because the veneer choices and the look of it is more elegant and stylistic. The look of the driver is very unique, too. It's not all about the looks, but when you can impress the spouse even more, then that's a big bonus to me!


----------

